# Great day on the " mighty " Tusc!!



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Was supposed to go to West Branch today for crappie. Luckily for me it fell through! From some reports from up there, it was a blessing! Hit the Tusc river at 5:45 this mornin and stayed til about 11. Most of the near 20 small mouth came before 9 though. Bite was tough after the sun came out. Even hit a bonus rock bass that topped the rule at 9.5"! Biggest fish was right around 3 pounds. All were caught on the same bait, 200 series bandit. The pic with the 6 fish were the biggest I caught for the day. Kept in well long enough to get a group pic then released to catch tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

That's a rockbass, not a warmouth.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Mickey said:


> That's a rockbass, not a warmouth.


OK. Thanks. Have never caught either before.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good job on the smallies. The tusc. has been on fire this year.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Since we are near the spawn, it's not be a good idea to keep them in the livewell for a group photo...A lot of states have catch and *immediate* release laws at this time.


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe what he did was perfectly fine. The no possession smallie regs in Ohio that are currently in place are for Lake Erie and it's tribs. The Tusc. River is not a part of that requirement.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

dems is good eatin


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Heck of a day! Nice fish.


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where can you get a boat in on the tusc?


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

There are several ramps to launch at. One in Tusky, one in Gnaden that are public and there is a private ramp too. Went out the 2 days later with pops and was even better! Started off with a nice channel cat smashing a crank. Then every couple minutes we had a fish! Prob caught over 50 in 4 hours. Will post pics once I get them from my phone.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

On FIRE is an understatement. Buddy and I went out last sunday and landed 60 smallies and a 4lb saugeye. Had another 20 or more take a swat at my buzzbait. Also had 4ft of visibility!! almost unheard of in the tusc.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes DEMS is good eatin.


----------

